# New KILZ primer - KILZ MAX ( Limited Availability ) )



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

There's a new KILZ product....KILZ MAX.

Its a water-based product...they claim it performs like an oil-based product covering water stains, smoke, nicotine, etc.

Just being introduced at the Home Depot's in Cali and Philly.

Here's a link for more info: Click Here


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is some more information on that product from one of our members here. We recently used it and were very happy with the results.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

The real test for me is tannin bleed.

Anyone know how it does on that?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I may have to give this stuff a whirl. I would love to see waterborne technology render oil based products obsolete, but I don't see that happening for a while.


----------

